# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Atatürk ve Türklerin Saklı Tarihi

## bozok

*Atatürk ve Türklerin Saklı Tarihi*



Sinan Meydan’ın Ağustos 2010′da piyasaya çıkacak yeni kitabı ATATüRK VE TüRKLERİN SAKLI TARİHİ’nin arka kapak yazısı:

Bildiklerinizi Unutmaya ve Geçmişi Yeniden üzgürce Düşünmeye Hazır Mısınız?

- Atatürk’ün “şaşırtan” tarih bilgisinin sırrı nedir?
- Atatürk, Türk Tarih Tezi’ni neden ve nasıl geliştirmiştir.
- Türk Tarih Tezi’nin “gizlenen” kaynakları nelerdir?
- Türk Tarih Tezi, “ırkçı mıdır?”, “anti demokratik midir?”, “bilim dışı mıdır?
- Türk Tarih Tezi’yle “Atatürk milliyetçiliği” arasında nasıl bir ilişki vardır?
- Orta Asya Türkleri gerçekten de “göçebe” ve “yağmacı” topluluklar mıdır?
- Türkler Anadolu’ya 1071′de mi gelmiştir?
- Hattiler, Hititler, Frigler, Hurriler ve Urartular Türk müdür?
- Hakkari Taşlarının “sırrı” nedir?
- Tarih kitaplarında neden Turki Krallığı ve Turukku Devleti’nden hiç söz edilmez?
- Sümerler Türk müdür? Bu tezin bilinmeyen kaynakları nelerdir?
- Antik kaynaklarda ve Kutsal kitaplarda “Türk adı” geçer mi?
- Emperyalizm, ırkçılık ve Batı merkezli tarih arasında nasıl bir ilişki vardır?
- Atatürk, Batı merkezli tarihe neden ve nasıl başkaldırmıştır?
- Güneş Dil Teorisi’nin “bilinmeyenleri” nelerdir?
- Atatürk, “kafa tası” ölçümleri, “kan grubu” ve “parmak izi” tahlilleri yaptırmış mıdır?
- Mimar Sinan’ın mezarı neden açılmıştır?
- Türk Tarih Tezi neden ve nasıl ortadan kaldırılmıştır?

Ve daha pek çok sorunun cevabı “ATATüRK VE TüRKLERİN SAKLI TARİHİ”nde…

“Türk milleti! Sen Anadolu denilen yurda sonradan gelme değil, ilk yerleşip medeniyet kuranların çocuklarısın…” Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK.






*ilk-kursun.com*

----------

